
What the HBOS fraud tells us about the state of British banking - pjc50
http://www.ianfraser.org/mobile1/hbos-fraud-british-banking/
======
osullivj
Andy Hornby [1] shouldn't be allowed to run a corner shop, let alone a
bookies. Under his rule HBOS ran an unhedged mortgage book.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Hornby](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andy_Hornby)

